# lfts 10/23/2021



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

3 more sparkies and 3 more baldies.


----------



## rhoward3962 (Oct 29, 2015)

No deer moving yet in northern Livingston County. Had a fork horn chasing a small doe last night. 
Met my neighbor thats across the river from me on my way home from work yesterday. Exchanged deer hunting stories and he showed me a picture he took recently of a monster buck that was in his back yard (which is also pretty much my backyard). I've not seen this guy on my trail cams yet, but he huge. Hope he gives me a chance before my neighbor gets him.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Just had a small 6 point go by my tree at 3 yards grunting and chasing does. Deer all around me since first light up to 5 minutes ago.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

bowhunter426 said:


> Almost Got skunked on the walk in. Pretty tense stand off.


Thats like my biggest fear walking to and from my stand lol. Glad you came out scent free.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Sitting in pretty tight quarters this morning. Nothing has stopped by yet. 

Are the leaves planning to fall this year or not?!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

A dandy 3.5 working a distant scrape. I think it’s the same 3.5 I saw yesterday


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Hunting some thicker cover…good transition area. Morning feels perfect!!! But nothing yet!


----------



## StatGeekRob (Feb 1, 2018)

Good luck fellas. I can’t get out today but hoping tomorrow will be my first sit of the season in MI.


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pretty morning so far in Arenac County. In the tree with my son, hoping to catch some bucks chasing. Not seeing much daytime movement here. They were moving in the dark before we could see, now it's pretty quiet.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

For sale. Wife’s pot belly pig, Daisy. Great for the smoker or as a deer deterrent. Comes preloaded with a couple hundred acorns. Name your price. Rough estimate, 150-200 pounds.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Found some edges in Delta county...not always easy to do in the big woods. Dead calm and clear. First hunt in this area.

Aim small miss small.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

If anyone hunts near Ionia I just saw a huge buck on the side of the hwy heading east near the on ramp on the fast lane side at least a 12 point..


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 793879
> 
> For sale. Wife’s pot belly pig, Daisy. Great for the smoker or as a deer deterrent. Comes preloaded with a couple hundred acorns. Name your price. Rough estimate, 150-200 pounds.


WTH! Did it track you to your stand or is it just wandering around loose?


----------



## Gable35 (Oct 23, 2021)

In the elevated blind this morning in Wexford County.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

No deer for me yet this morning, the farmer cut the corn to the south of me last night, and I had an awesome hunt while that was happening. Hopefully something works the edges and freshens up scrapes yet this morning. Good luck guys!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I can’t believe I haven’t seen a deer yet. The morning seems too perfect.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Big doe down, blessed!


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> WTH! Did it track you to your stand or is it just wandering around loose?


She wanders for food all over. Was hoping she’d die from coyotes or some poisonous fungi but it hasn’t happened yet.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Couple does getting harassed by an enthusiastic spike. He pushed them just out of range. Sure feels great to be ina stand instead of 12 hour days in a conference room. 281 days until retirement🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

three point just walk threw

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 793879
> 
> For sale. Wife’s pot belly pig, Daisy. Great for the smoker or as a deer deterrent. Comes preloaded with a couple hundred acorns. Name your price. Rough estimate, 150-200 pounds.


Travis what kind of operation you running over there??? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Didn’t get out this morning. Have to go to a funeral but my dad just called. Smoked one!! Waiting for pics. Said he was a nice buck. Good luck everyone. We knew today would be good. I came close last night with three bucks in sight but no shots 62 and 75 yds …


----------



## rhoward3962 (Oct 29, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Rain stopped and was watching a doe sneak in when the turkeys started coming out of their roosts right behind me. Got the blood moving at least. Bunch of hens, I need to see a beard or some horns.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

No deer yet. Brother in law texts me nice buck in yard behind me 🙄


----------



## rhoward3962 (Oct 29, 2015)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 793879
> 
> For sale. Wife’s pot belly pig, Daisy. Great for the smoker or as a deer deterrent. Comes preloaded with a couple hundred acorns. Name your price. Rough estimate, 150-200 pounds.


I have a similar deterrent, the wife's horse's. They always seem to know when the deer are going to show up and need to come investigate.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Bumped three on my way in before dawn. Nothing since. Awfully quiet.


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Botiz said:


> I can’t believe I haven’t seen a deer yet. The morning seems too perfect.


Same for me. Saginaw County 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Checking in from Sanilac. Showers all morning here so far. Decent 8pt at 8am. No shot offered. Good luck and be safe all.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

At 820 I had a nice 2.5 yr old 5 pt put on a clinic on how to dismantle one of my white pine trees about 25 yds away. He’ll pay for that next year! Cool 5 minute rub and scrape session. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

Got into the stand at 8:AM then it started raining again and hasn't stopped.
Going to stick it out to at least 10:AM.



Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Can’t believe they aren’t moving more…seems quiet for most! Maybe mid/late morning with the bright moon. Deer are hard to figure some times!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

What’s all this stuff about you guys and your wives critters??????? 
When I get my piece of paradise it’s reserved for deer and deer alone. No pigs, no horses, no chickens, no ducks….A dog, maybe a barn cat. And just deer and turkeys


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Can’t believe they aren’t moving more…seems quiet for most! Maybe mid/late morning with the bright moon. Deer are hard to figure some times!


Not quite there yet brother. Give 5-7days and the boys will be rollin good, but always a chance when your in the woods good luck!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool cloudy and damp in wellston. Zero deer movement.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Just passed the best buck of my career. Stud 3.5


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Last Saturday was a deer parade.
Today none.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing moving in PI County as of yet.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Rain just started in st.Clair. Still not a hair on the move.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing here yet either but my dad has seen one of our target bucks and a smaller one along with some doe. I’m Just in the wrong spot apparently. Lol




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

sniper said:


> Dad and I are in! 44, drizzling rain and calm in Hillsdale. Perfect. They need to WD-40 these windmills. The sound like dinosaurs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 Careful what you wish for...with the labor shortage these days, they might just decide to fly over and “crop dust” them all with it. 🤣


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Just passed the best buck of my career. Stud 3.5


Why?


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Been up in Southern Sanilac co seen 1 fork horn so far. Enjoying God's wonderful outdoors.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

It went from dead calm to windy and downpour. I also haven't seen a deer


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

QDMAMAN said:


> Just passed the best buck of my career. Stud 3.5


Does that phone of yours take pictures? Or have you reached the age you are into a Jitterbug now?


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Pretty slow here in st Clair county for me , a couple of baldies and a button is it so far


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

QDMAMAN said:


> Just passed the best buck of my career. Stud 3.5


The biggest you have ever passed or would have been your biggest buck down?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got royalty busted. Swirling winds caught the attention of a few does working in. They blew and proceeded to move straight downwind of me getting more jittery with each second. They blew again, then went back the way they came from and blew some more. I'll give it 20 more minutes then change the batteries in my cam and get outta here. Heading north for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Nothing moving yet for me here in sw Sanilac county


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Cousin and our buddy from WV that we go down and bear hunt with got back around midnight from Colorado elk hunting. Andrew, from WV, asked to deer hunt this morning so I said sure! He ended up passing a 110" 8pt this morning and shot a mature doe trailing her. The landowner is on his way to him now to help him out while I stay in my stand on the other side of the farm. Sure did make the farmer happy!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

3 bucks, 7 does so far. Bucks are cruising


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Trap Star said:


> The biggest you have ever passed or would have been your biggest buck down?


Biggest pass, sorry.
He’d of knock at the door of P&Y


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Does that phone of yours take pictures? Or have you reached the age you are into a Jitterbug now?


i got a brief video as he walked past.
I wasn’t really thinking of pics until then.
And I’m more of a Charleston kind guy


----------



## jkru (Dec 20, 2010)

Slow morning. Nothing so far.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

The lack of stable winds kept me off my property, I'm staying stringent to my own rules this year.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

pulling house husband this weekend. living through your guys stories while i change diapers, and do laundry


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Just passed the best buck of my career. Stud 3.5


Care to share what he was doing when you seen him? Cruising through woods , eating , heading to bed , following a doe?


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing yet in irons


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Didn't get out, will be later. Deer are on their feet


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

hard to believe just one so far. baffled as to why he did not stay to his pattern. 
guessing his six sence kicked in

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Buddy pulled a card on way to the stand this morning. Got something encouraging.































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

First deer today just walked by at 10 yards. Small 4 point


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Deer movement has started. Just had a decent buck go by.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Hunt scrape lines. I wasn’t but was able to watch several bucks and a couple good ones stop and hit 4 scrapes down the edge of a bean field. Same scenario last night. Then went from bed to corn last night and corn to bed this morning.


----------



## GWTH09 (Mar 1, 2009)

Cute little guy isn't he followed the doe pee I put out right to the bottom of my stand


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Deer movement started to pick up for me. Had a few little guys cruise through around 9:40. Then I proceeded to have a dog come through and blow a doe and two fawns out from where I expect the deer to come from. Not as cool as a hog but just as annoying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Biggest pass, sorry.
> He’d of knock at the door of P&Y


Tony you are in Michigan and not Kentucky right?? Just making sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

gatorman841 said:


> Care to share what he was doing when you seen him? Cruising through woods , eating , heading to bed , following a doe?


I’m just wanna make sure he wasn’t napping when he saw that big boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good deer movement last night. Here's the story. 

I'm about 10 minutes left in shooting light when I get the first shooter sized deer in my scope this year. It's a doe with an interestingly dark coat and she's working toward me. I'm watching her work to me so I'm just being patient and ticking off the yardage and waiting for a turn. She's made it from 70 to 40 yards and I'm ready to fire as soon as she turns when, and I'm not kidding, my phone rings. The ringer was in silent but I had my Bluetooth headset on and that still decided to vibrate. Boom, deer gone as I try to turn off the headset quickly. IT WAS ONE OF THOSE F****NG "SCAM LIKELY" TELEMARKETER CALLS. Man, I was so angry I nearly threw the phone in the direction the deer went. 

Anywho, I decided that I had gotten a good idea of current deer traffic flow so I got back out this morning and sat from 630-930 and didn't see a thing. 

Eventually, something needs to work out this season.

 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Who is still playing baseball this time of year? Oh yeah, my son. Out of stand and on my way to Legacy. Saw 10 with two small bucks.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Macs13 said:


> Good deer movement last night. Here's the story.
> 
> I'm about 10 minutes left in shooting light when I get the first shooter sized deer in my scope this year. It's a doe with an interestingly dark coat and she's working toward me. I'm watching her work to me so I'm just being patient and ticking off the yardage and waiting for a turn. She's made it from 70 to 40 yards and I'm ready to fire as soon as she turns when, and I'm not kidding, my phone rings. The ringer was in silent but I had my Bluetooth headset on and that still decided to vibrate. Boom, deer gone as I try to turn off the headset quickly. IT WAS ONE OF THOSE F****NG "SCAM LIKELY" TELEMARKETER CALLS. Man, I was so angry I nearly threw the phone in the direction the deer went.
> 
> ...


Ah the cell phone…. wonderfull invention helps to pass time in the stand but holly crap has it saved a lot or deers asses.


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

3 more bucks. 4, 6, and 7 points.
7 point worked 3 scrapes and rubbed on a tree. Waiting for a bigger one or a fat doe.
Now it's raining again.


----------



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 793884
> 
> Big doe down, blessed!


Talking of pet pigs and horses. What about this Donkey. 😀


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> Just passed the best buck of my career. Stud 3.5


Pics or it didn't happen...😝 hope yer rewarded for it!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

who is bringing the coffee to us still in the stand?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

No hunt for me today 2 of my guys decided not to show for work so I had to go do the job of 2 people is always fun when your thoughts are elsewhere


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Just passed the best buck of my career. Stud 3.5


I didn't see on PASS-PORTal???


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Doe down. 10:15
































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Went to the truck for lunch but now I'm back in the stand. Scrapes and rubs all over this 40 acres.
Just said a quick prayer to Saint Hubert for everyone LFTS.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

sniper said:


> Doe down. 10:15
> 
> View attachment 793927
> View attachment 793928
> ...


Heck yeah Sniper, nice work! Team 3 is stacking them like cord wood now! Lol.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

sniper said:


> Doe down. 10:15
> 
> View attachment 793927
> View attachment 793928
> ...


Nice shot congrats


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Slim1213 said:


> If was a good morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats great buck


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

In at 3pm. Hunting with food all around. Wind marginal at best, bad at worst, for me. That makes it perfect for Big Louie.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

back in the stand, see the turkey came in when I left for coffee

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Took me longer to setup than I wanted but got a good area with tons of fresh sign.
Had a deer walk up with me pulling my bow up lol..that could be a good sign or bad I suppose.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Slim1213 said:


> If was a good morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say a great morning. Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Tonights spot.







nothing but does the last time I was in here.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Got in about 3, hunting the edge of bedding. In the woods about 80 yards in from a standing corn field, powerlines easement to the East, deep ravine and creek bottom just past those big pines, if it’s going to happen it’s going to happen fast and close. Typically a great morning/ midday rut spot but figured The conditions are right to sneak in for a sit and let rest for a week. with the rain stopping soon these deer should be moving, bumped three fawns on the walk out


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Punching back in! Crazy stiff NW here in Cass. Much stronger than I expected. See if those from last night decide to come play a little closer tonight. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

sniper said:


> Doe down. 10:15
> 
> View attachment 793927
> View attachment 793928
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Slim1213 said:


> If was a good morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good morning??
Looks more like a great morning!!


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Im up and in on public overlooking hardwoods,acorns and a couple scrapes.
Been bear hunting this year so only my second sit for the deer this year. 
Been following along though and congrats to all who have been successful.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice shooting sniper! Congrats.
Flight


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Missed the AM due to back stiffness. Back loosened up quite a bit and now I’m out. Going to be a great night. Wind seems to be swirling a bit so I’m saving my best spot for later on next week.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I climbed up at 3:45, the wind is right but there isn’t much deer sign back here, let’s see what happens !
Flight


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Headed out now for my first deer sit in a few weeks. See if we can't make this great day even better, buddy and I cleaned up the Wood Ducks this morning.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Back in near Tawas Lake. Saw 10 this morning...3 sparkies.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

In for night small 8 working scrape as I approached let him wander off and got set goodluck everone
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Back on familiar ground this afternoon. It sure is beautiful out. The August storms did a number on this woods, so it'll be interesting to see how movement has changed.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ughhh Raining pretty hard. Didn’t expect this ☹


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful in Hillsdale. Terrible wind so not great stand, but still optimistic.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Camping in Mecosta with a couple buddies I’ve hunted with for 50 years. Up in my climber in one of my favorite spots but I think I’m looking forward to a beverage around the fire and good conversation as much or more than the hunt. Man it’s gorgeous out right now. It’s great to see seeing all the success pictures. Good shooting guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

South east hillsdale county. A few new rubs since last weekend.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Been up and in for about 20 mins in Berrien. Cool and a little breezy out of the NW. Sitting 10 yards off the field edge near a pinch point. Corn is still up so it’ll be a close 12 yard shot if it happens. Good luck all and congratulations to anyone that was successful today, I need to go back and read through todays thread yet.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw. Sitting a stand close to the truck as I'm on-call for work. Sitting woods/corn edge about 100 yards from some apple trees the deer tend to funnel through to.

On another note, has anyone tried any light rattling/tipping of the bleat can? Too early yet? Never really know when to start it, but I did try some light rattling this morning with no results.


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Out for sit two of 2021. Different set up tonight overlooking a clover/rye plot. Beautiful night to be outdoors. Expectation are admittedly low. 

Light drizzle starts and just like that I see my first deer at 75 yards 

Good luck out there.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well that was close. Just getting setup in a new tree with my saddle and 2 yearlings step into the clover less than 30 yards. All set up and didn’t spook them. Good luck tonight.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Nothing this morning. Hopefully tonight my luck will change


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm in! 1st real sit of the year..in the thick of it. Chitty reception. Good luck all.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

This morning was slow for me. One two year old seven on the prowl and alot later a doe with her fawns. 
I'm sitting at what I call the tube bowstand tonight just like I have for the last 17 years because 18 of them ago at 6:36 I shot the one at the start of this thread. It took him 15 minutes to make it 50 yds moving ever so slowly to come up on the downwind side of my plot. I'm so glad he decided to get a drink. Good luck to all .


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Biggest pass, sorry.
> He’d of knock at the door of P&Y


typical or non typical?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All settled in let's see what happens.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Checking in from western Isabella county 
Beautiful night
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Scouted pub in Barry most of the day. Found some very good buck sign at multiple spots. Found where one had crossed road since rain stopped. Went in to set up hoping he would return and was not expecting him 40 yards off the road. Hell of an 8pt. Screwed that up so moved deep to where 2 ridges come together big scrape with thigh sized rub still wet. Hoping it wasn't from him as he is long gone.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Airoh said:


> Tonights spot.
> View attachment 793985
> nothing but does the last time I was in here.


_ i like that spot. Looks like a big buck spot with that thick cover. _


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

Leelanau county. 13 does abd fawns so far.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Three for me so far, listening to the neighbor work on his deer blind, didn’t seem to bother the deer at all !
Flight


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, Didn’t see anything this morning but had to get down early to take care of some business. I wanted to tuck in tight to bedding tonight but I got in there and just didn’t like the setup or the swirling wind so I got outta there. Moved to same stand I sat this morning which has fresh scrapes nearby so we will see if anything comes by tonight. Good luck all!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Flight it seems like your neighbor doesn’t like your arrival


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

ottertrapper said:


> Flight it seems like your neighbor doesn’t like your arrival


I was thinking the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Current situation. Got a doe hanging this morning now I need a buck like Slims to complete the daily double. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

I’ll take the same story as last night, please. With a side of the neighbor not walking his dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Shot fired.
I couldn't tell if it hit.
There was a bunch of crashing close by and then nothing. 
I'll look shortly.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats it!

I'm on the edge of a field, in a tree...Minding MY OWN business and some fat doe, about 80 yards in the woods lights it up Snortin. Well thank YOU!

Wind did a 180* spin and she must have pegged me!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

ottertrapper said:


> Flight it seems like your neighbor doesn’t like your arrival


They don’t, they are trespassers and I have gotten into it with them on more then one occasion. Me and young Flight was sitting in a buddy stand in some oaks 5 or 6 years ago when they walked up on us with bows in hand. The look on there’s faces when they seen us was priceless, they left there grunt tube hanging in the tree from that morning’s hunt. We won’t even talk about turkey hunting.
Flight


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been in since about 5, later then I wanted but work will do that to ya sometimes. Saw an absolute slammer of a northern mi deer cross the road in between work and this prop. Hoping to see the right deer tonight! Let’s have some fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Got a later start than I wanted too, didn't like the wind in original spot so went into the woods for first time this season. Got to a tree I liked, and seen a small buck walking about 70 yards away. Blue Jay's are going crazy, but I don't think I've ever really seen a deer when they do.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Out on private. Hunting a travel corridor adjacent to bedding. Sitting over some fresh rubs on the edge. Hoping the perpetrator who victimized these defenseless trees makes an appearance. Also the weather app has been completely wrong on wind direction several days in a row now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Rain, hail, sun, dead silence. Got it all going on in wellston right now.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Prayin your blessed with that 8 tonight Steve!


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Out in washtenaw. Sitting a stand close to the truck as I'm on-call for work. Sitting woods/corn edge about 100 yards from some apple trees the deer tend to funnel through to.
> 
> On another note, has anyone tried any light rattling/tipping of the bleat can? Too early yet? Never really know when to start it, but I did try some light rattling this morning with no results.


The buck I shot this morning, I snort wheezed him in. Take that for what it worth. Wife’s reports lots of grunting this evening already..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traills (Jul 2, 2004)

Zero wind and zero deer. Regretting spraying doe piss all over my boots for the walk in


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Out in washtenaw. Sitting a stand close to the truck as I'm on-call for work. Sitting woods/corn edge about 100 yards from some apple trees the deer tend to funnel through to.
> 
> On another note, has anyone tried any light rattling/tipping of the bleat can? Too early yet? Never really know when to start it, but I did try some light rattling this morning with no results.


Common for bucks all throughout the first 25 or so days of October to do some light sparring with each other.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Doe down!
First one I've gotten in a few years. I'm thrilled!


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

GoBluehunter said:


> Missed the AM due to back stiffness. Back loosened up quite a bit and now I’m out. Going to be a great night. Wind seems to be swirling a bit so I’m saving my best spot for later on next week.


I hear you GoBlue. I tweaked my back doin yard work yesterday. Couldnt walk upright all day today. I have been icing it all day. Frost advisory for tomorrow morning, I am hoping to make it out early. Will definitely be sitting in the ground blind. No more tree sits till this back is better. Good luck tomorrow everyone, should be a good day to be in the woods, just like everyday


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Steve said:


> Rain, hail, sun, dead silence. Got it all going on in wellston right now.


on a brighter note steelhead are swarming the gravel 😊


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Zero deer since 2:30. 
I'm hoping this last hour turns things around.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Arrow sent down range...looked pretty good.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

dinoday said:


> Doe down!
> First one I've gotten in a few years. I'm thrilled!


Nice job Dino!


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Getting wet in Allegan Co. No deer so far. All I need is one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Forgot to check in, 25 plus in the saddle, SE Jackson


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

2 does and 2 fawns passed through. Fawns were trying to nurse on momma doe.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Slim1213 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats ! Bet he didn't go far with that shot.
You mean to hit em there? Either which way, congrats again.

Good luck all ! I'll be in tomorrow, finally!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Just had a couple does and a button come thru...thought hard about shooting the biggest doe. 15 yards...beautiful evening....best buck I have on cam just came thru but he gets the pass also


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Just had a shooter 100 yards away with live decoys all around me. He ignored them and tended to a scrape. Couldn't believe it. Of course the smaller buck he was with came right over. Been a fun sit so far nonstop action.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

2 small bucks so far


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

BBD can't believe my biggest by far could barely draw my bow.

Pics to come bad service.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> BBD can't believe my biggest by far could barely draw my bow.
> 
> Pics to come bad service.














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

2yr old grunting it up following a doe.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

I hope you guys are killing, my Cameras are blowing up!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> All settled in let's see what happens.
> View attachment 794020


Just wondering any good pics lately by the pond where you got great pics e arlyer


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

dinoday said:


> Shot fired.
> I couldn't tell if it hit.
> There was a bunch of crashing close by and then nothing.
> I'll look shortly.


Sure hope you find dead deer


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Slow sit for me, a lone forky. But at least now I know what I'll be doing the rest of the night. Checking in every 15 minutes to see Whitetails buck!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Skunked. Not happening at the in laws. Will have to move on for the time being. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Had an encounter with a giant tonight and could not get a shot because he wouldn’t leave the thicket. Watched every tree in a 20 yard radius shake from him rubbing. Managed to get down and out without him noticing.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Seen 17. All bald other then the last one which was a spike.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Found this guy dead in one of my plots, pretty sure he got tangled up with a car and somehow made it back to his happy place. It’s a shame, he would have been a dandy in a couple of years.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Way to stick with it GB. Congrats


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Congrats - very happy you got him!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats


----------

